# Betta anabatoides



## ginjaninja (Feb 16, 2016)

Finally got around to taking pictures of my wild betta. This is 'giant' species. Lovely colour change to mottled darker browns when irritable.

Tetra 10 gallon tank with java fern and water hyacinth.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you! Wish more who kept Wilds would contribute. It's a whole, unexplored region for most with Betta splendens. It's important we keep the Wilds going as their habitat is slowly shrinking.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful! From the pics there seems to be almost a rainbow like iridescence.


----------



## ginjaninja (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I always wonder if wild numbers are also decreasing due to the demand from those like me who want to buy and keep them...

Thanks Anne713. It's a really interesting fish to watch. Known to be quite shy as a species and sensitive to noise. She gets irritated by loud music for example. I like the bigger size of this species, and yes, the colours are really delicate and blended.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think over-collection is definitely a potential issue (probably less so than more popular species of fish), but I think the greatest problem is the wholesale clearing that seems to go on in these countries. There is one locality of Betta persephone that I believe is extinct in the wild (Ayer Hitam) because something like a road was built through its habitat. 

I always tell people, especially those with wild-caught fish, to breed them and distribute them. This is the only way to ensure their long-term survival as if their habitats are destroyed, captive bred stock is all that will be left. 

Do you only have the one? I find with many of the wilds (excluding the splendens complex) that they can be quite shy if kept singly.


----------



## ginjaninja (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for your comment LittleBettaFish. Totally agree with what you say.

I did read that this species can be kept with others of the same species in one tank and may indeed prefer that. I wonder if a 10 gallon tank is too small for two. Even for one, I think 10 gallons is perhaps on the small side, though they do not produce much waste and my cycled tank has no issues with ammonia etc. I don't have the capacity to breed at the moment but perhaps in the future I can research what I need to do to re tanks and dealing with the juveniles.


----------



## Oceana (Jul 23, 2016)

Agree with everyone about keeping the wilds going with habitat/population loss. He's beautiful also in a natural-looking way


----------



## Oceana (Jul 23, 2016)

Curious too how large is the "giant" wild?


----------



## ginjaninja (Feb 16, 2016)

My 'giant' is currently 7cm but can grow to 10cm.


----------



## Oceana (Jul 23, 2016)

that seems to me quite a large possible grow range for a wild in my mind, nice


----------

